# Jumping editor



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

No not me :lol:

What I mean is, has anyone got a problem with the text in the edit window jumping up and down when you type? I find it starts OK but after typing with a few carriage returns on longer posts it starts to jump down the page so the cursor point is off the bottom of the window. Every keypress momentarily restores the text to the correct position but as soon as I release the key it's below the bottom of the window again. It's a right pain :?

It only seems to have started recently, possibly since an upgrade to IE8.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I get this on and off a lot, it is extremely irritating and does only seem to happen, as you say, on longer posts.

I also have the same problem in pm's too.

I sometimes get a problem where after having posted a smilie, the cursor returns to the very start of the post = again very irritating.

I have noticed in the last week or so that it seems to have stopped for me? I have a few posts where I need to update with more names and it was causing me issue, but not recently?

Charlie


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I installed Firefox...that sorted it!! :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Thought you had found a new fitness regime


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Knew I should have stuck with IE6 :roll:


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

yup mine does this now with IE8 :x


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Ha ha! I found a solution  . Click the "Compatability view" button next to the refresh button on IE8. This is for "websites designed for older browsers". Perhaps Jae needs to upgrade php for the site?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Well done mate, but I think I'll stick with Firefox now!


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

John-H said:


> Ha ha! I found a solution  . Click the "Compatability view" button next to the refresh button on IE8. This is for "websites designed for older browsers". Perhaps Jae needs to upgrade php for the site?


good spot, thanks for that


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

we will be updating the forum software soon to the latest version - the issue is that the templates need testing on the new version too, which is time consuming!


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Charlie said:


> I get this on and off a lot, it is extremely irritating and does only seem to happen, as you say, on longer posts.
> 
> I also have the same problem in pm's too.
> 
> ...


Ditto for me too


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

CamV6 said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > I get this on and off a lot, it is extremely irritating and does only seem to happen, as you say, on longer posts.
> ...


Another one here also


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

CamV6 said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > I get this on and off a lot, it is extremely irritating and does only seem to happen, as you say, on longer posts.
> ...


Another one here also


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

internet explorer?! [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

there's a post somewhere which tells you how to get rid of it...

it's a compatability in tools or settings of IE8..

Nem told me how to stop it...it's not the forum but IE8 that's causing it.

See my post 7th post from the top :wink: It seems to be an upgrade of forum software that's required in the long run but there is a work around by setting IE8 to work with "old sites" mode. Unless you know something I don't.


----------

